# What if I'm just a tinge above the bottom of normal?



## Kraken (Aug 11, 2021)

As a follow up to my TRT Clinic question, four years ago I went to a men's health clinic, which is not a TRT clinic, but a part of Lifespan hospital. The Dr. ordered the blood work and I was just above the bottom of normal. He prescribed Clomid, which worked for a little while and sure made me feel better. After some months it worked less well and at the time I didn't want to do actual TRT so I just let it go. At the time I was 54 years old. 

I'll paste the numbers below, but I'm wondering, if I wanted TRT and was concerned about being just above the bottom of normal, what can be done to safely crash the numbers a bit? It would be frustrating to be denied treatment because I'm at the very bottom of "normal."


ComponentYour ValueStandard RangeFlagAlbumin4.3 G/DL3.5 - 5.0 G/DLTestosterone, Total326 NG/DL270 - 1,070 NG/DLSex Hormone Binding Globulin40.5 NMOL/L17.3 - 65.8 NMOL/LTestosterone, Free56.9 PG/ML48.2 - 169.6 PG/MLTestosterone, Bioavailable133.4 NG/DL113.1 - 397.7 NG/DL


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Kraken, I posted on your previous thread  I had the same problem. Low is still normal. A grade of C- is still normal. We don't want normal, we want to be awesome. 
I wouldn't advise dropping your T levels. If you want to do that, stress yourself physically and mentally.  Go on an alcohol bender for a few days, don't sleep much. But it's a dirty game. If you do that once, do you need to do it all of the time now? You give a false baseline, and everything built from that baseline is unstable.

For me, this is where a TRT clinic, versus a primary physician comes in. For me, I'd rather be open and honest, and shop around until I find a doctor that works with me.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 11, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> If you do that once, do you need to do it all of the time now? You give a false baseline, and everything built from that baseline is unstable.


I will strongly disagree with you on this point.  The reasoning is that once exogenous test is administered, his natural production will shut down.  When you take TRT you are not adding to what your body makes, but rather replacing your levels entirely with the exogenous testosterone.  So long as you are introducing more than your body is capable of making, your natural production should be at or very close to zero.

@Kraken I don't see why any TRT clinic would not prescribe for you at those previous levels.  The hardest part has always been getting the initial script.  Once that is accomplished, it is easier to move to another Dr, say your PCP, or whatnot.


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2021)

Hopefully your Dr is concerned about your symtons and life quality, and not just a number.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2021)

If you really want to crash your test levels you could probably just do some short ester testosterone for a while then stop  before the bloodwork. But as stated above, a lot of trt clinics will write you a script with those levels.


----------



## Ansaguy (Aug 12, 2021)

And i would humbly suggest not being afraid to change docs or clinics until you find the right fit who will treat you, not just a number. It took me 1-2 years to get settled on the urologist i see for it now. My levels at the time of diagnosis were low 200s maybe. 

First i saw an endocrine doc. He was a dick. I went through many many many months of two different topical gels that barely put a dent in raising my test before he would even consider injections. Then he tried just dosing me like 50mg of clomid or Something ( don’t recall i just know it didn’t work). Finally injections - at 100mg test cyp every 14 days. Then every visit he would push for me to have some kind of pellet implanted into my butt every three months. He was happy with my levels at 400 peak or so. Wouldn’t budge. I told him my libido was off and I’m 30 and he suggested a sex therapist. That’s when i said fuuk this I’m out. 

Turns out a local urology office has done me well. I see a young PA who doesn’t care if my peak is over a thousand as long as my hct and estradiol and things are fine. Gave me a running script for arimodex as needed. He seems to be treating me and how i feel, while also making sure I’m safe. 

Knowing what i know now? I wouldn’t be afraid to shop around. There are even some reputable telemedicine trt clinics i hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 12, 2021)

Kraken said:


> As a follow up to my TRT Clinic question, four years ago I went to a men's health clinic, which is not a TRT clinic, but a part of Lifespan hospital. The Dr. ordered the blood work and I was just above the bottom of normal. He prescribed Clomid, which worked for a little while and sure made me feel better. After some months it worked less well and at the time I didn't want to do actual TRT so I just let it go. At the time I was 54 years old.
> 
> I'll paste the numbers below, but I'm wondering, if I wanted TRT and was concerned about being just above the bottom of normal, what can be done to safely crash the numbers a bit? It would be frustrating to be denied treatment because I'm at the very bottom of "normal."
> 
> ...


Hey just get some good UGL cyp and start off on your own. After 3 months quit for a couple weeks and go in for labs. You’ll be in the eunuch zone by then


----------



## Kraken (Aug 12, 2021)

Great comments and suggestions, thanks everyone. I'm not going on an alcohol bender for sure


----------

